# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εργαστηρίου & Όργανα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Fluke 289 True-RMS Πολύμετρο με καταγραφή, industrial Data Logging

## sotron1

Στο εμπόριο κοστίζει γύρω στα 700 ευρώ, θα το δώσω μισό τιμής στα 350 ευρώ. 


Είναι σε άριστη κατάσταση σαν καινούργιο. Έχει εγγύηση εφ΄όρου ζωής (lifetime). Κάνει καταγραφεί τάσεων, εντάσεων κλπ. επίσης και λάθος να κάνεις στις μετρήσεις δεν καίγεται. 


Είναι το top μοντέλο στα πολύμετρα τίς Fluke. 
Υπάρχει και extra μαγνητική κρεμάστρα που είναι μέσα στην τιμή των 350 ευρώ. Μόνη τίς κοστίζει γύρω στα 40 ευρώ.


 Εάν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρων με άλλα 50 ευρώ παίρνεται το Bluetooth module Fluke IR3000FC Fluke Connect Infrared Connector με το οποίο έχετε απομακρυσμένες μετρήσεις στο κινητό σας ή και καταγραφεί. Στην αγορά αυτό κοστίζει γύρω στα 140 ευρώ.


Επειδή οι πληροφορίες είναι πολλές για το πολύμετρο, την μαγνητική κρεμάστρα και το Bluetooth module Fluke IR3000FC Fluke Connect Infrared Connector κοιτάξτε τα στο Internet.

Τιμή 350 ευρώ.

Σωτήρης.

Τηλ: 6977640862


DSC_8728.jpgIMG_20201005_132226.jpgIMG_20201005_132238.jpgIMG_20201005_132251.jpgIMG_20201005_132337.jpg

----------

